# Odourtek Deodourising Machine



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone got one of these machines or used one? Do they work? They seem reasonably priced but is it a case of getting what you pay for with these things?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It does look interesting, I'd like to know if anybody has one and if its actually any good or just a gimmick machine that doesnt really do anything more than a normal air freshener.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got one. Used it a few times and it does the business. I had a Ford Ka in which had been stinking for months of cat pee. Deodorisers, steam cleaning and everything else had been tried so I used the odourtek and it did a great job. Wish I could find where to get refills from though as I've only got cherry!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

We have one, worked better than I expected to be honest. As part of a thorough clean (wet vac/tornador first).


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, think i may invest. Was looking at Autosmarts version but not got the funds. Cullers check out their website http://www.odourtek.com/ for all the flavours, masses of choice.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Whats the difference between the two, Autosmarts one is a lot more expensive, does this one leave any residue in the interior?


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

According to the bumf from odourtek, no residue remains.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Is a smoke machine just as good would it work they are cheaper?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I take it you need to close the doors in the car ? How to you get it in the car without leaving a door open for the power cord? I know, I think of everything lol


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah this i'm not sure of! I wondered this too. Anyone know? I guess you just close the door as much as possible and maybe stuff gap with a sheet or something to create a seal?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Can this machine de-bacterialized your car interior as well or just de-odorize? I'm looking for a machine+chemicals combo that can theoritically kill bacteria that works like a fogging machine


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Leave cord out of window and put a line of masking tape over the gap. You can keep it off the paintwork with a drying towel.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

nothelle said:


> Can this machine de-bacterialized your car interior as well or just de-odorize? I'm looking for a machine+chemicals combo that can theoritically kill bacteria that works like a fogging machine


Says lots on the website about its bacteria killing abilities.:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes I've got one. Cord out through window, close as far as possible then block the remaining slit with m/fibre cloths.

Works a treat, leaves no residue - does what it does on the tin, although I found some of the fluids to be 'creatively' named.


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info, very helpful. Ordering today!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I have one more question folks. How much solution does it use for one application ? How long is it left on for etc?


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

nicks16v- i've spoke to the company and a 500ml bottle does 20 cars,n not sure about how long it takes, not long though i think, others will have more of an idea. Just ordered mine!


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

It takes a couple of mins to fill the car with the "smoke", and then you just leave it for 15 mins or so.

I have seen an identical machine pumping out foam in a bowling alley, and one being used for smoke.

I have the "new car smell" which smells a little bit like leather. Odourtek tells me pear or cherry perhaps the most concentrated smell wise, so I'm going to try one of these as wasn't that impressed with the new car fragrance.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got the cherry and Russell is right about how long it takes. Takes about five minutes to set the car up (there is a lead and remote control which feeds out of the window so you need to tape up the window around the lead to stop the fog just blowing out), a couple of minutes squirting the fog and then leaving it for 15 minutes or so. I just want to find some other suppliers of the potion!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Dave18 said:


> nicks16v- i've spoke to the company and a 500ml bottle does 20 cars,n not sure about how long it takes, not long though i think, others will have more of an idea. Just ordered mine!


That's pretty good value - for £50 you can get a machine and 500ml of agent. I was considering a system from the US which is a one-shot affair (autovaccine), but would cost about £20ish a shot - it also takes several hours for it to work (ideally 24hr).


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the answers everyone, I primarily wanted a new car smell, as I dont want the car smelling of anything else, I wonder if there are other versions of fragrances made by other companies that could be used ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The citrus smell I have doesn't last that long, but does make it smell "clean" if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Midlands Detailing said:


> The citrus smell I have doesn't last that long, but does make it smell "clean" if that makes sense.


After the actual citrus scent has faded, do the previous (bad) odours come back?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a range of odours with my machine [9 iirc], and have used the Cherry one and the New Car one.

In my experience, they last pretty well and the smell(s) didn't re-appear.


----------



## tudorask (Jul 5, 2010)

*Hello*

For how much time the fragrance last after a odourtek treatament? Thank you


----------



## tudorask (Jul 5, 2010)

*Odourtek order*

I ordered from odourtek website and they never send me the goods. So be carreful. Now I have open a case with paypal.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Try CarChem.co.uk. they have these machienes there. there pretty great. i got the cherry and the new car smell. very impressed with both.

New car lasted about 2 n a half weeks in my friends car. 2 in my own anyway.

i actually used the same machiene in my friends house, small 2 bed terresed house, they have a Boxer dog which always lay om the stairs landing and had the place stinking of dog !!
After a quick hover, no steam or products or anything, i used the machine in the house and it completly eleminated the smell. left a lovely cherry scent. i was amazed myself as were they.

only problem was running around turning off fire alarms haha. taped them up after that, problem solved :thumb: just dont forget to take them all off !!!

So Great product overall, just make sure you completly fill the car good and thick with the smoke, and leave it dwell for at least 20 min, the longer the better. untill you can see that most of the smoke has settelet. 

p.s. good tip, only turn it on for about 8 sec, leave for 5 the on again for 8 until the car is full ect ect, it will prevent the fogger from cutting out when it gets too hot :thimb:


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got one with the cherry, used it in a couple of cars. The scent only lasts a couple of weeks, but it also kills a variety of germs and bacteria too.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's exactly what they are. Smoke machines! I have a skytek smoke machine and used to use a product called odour blocker, but can't get them anymore.You empty some soloution into the machine, put it on the rear seat close the car and turn on the aircon or venilation (on recirculate), close the doors, you get a remote on a lead, a light comes on when the machine is ready and you give it a few bursts. It doesn't stain or leave any residue and i found it worked a treat. I used to have it as an extra when i was a mobile valeter. Pleased to see products are still available.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Best buying an aromatek machine i have one and its awesome.

Doesnt use a fog or leave any residue on the upholstery it works by oils.


----------

